# Knitting pattern for baby Mickey/Minnie Mouse needed NOT Crochet



## foxy-tigger

Hi There! I love this site and I have been a lurker until now ;-) This is my first post. Please can anyone point me to a Pattern for a baby of Mickey/Minnie Mouse knitting pattern of a hat with ears a diaper/nappy cover booties maybe gloves? I have a crochet picture but I can't Crochet! I need something Knitted? I can make bootees/shoes and cloves but I could do with the rest. Any Ideas anyone?! Thanks! XX


----------



## Deb-Babbles

How cute is this little baby. 
I have not found a pattern for Micky or Minnie yet. I have been looking for over a year. At the library there are stacks and stacks of book with patterns for everything. I just have not gotten through the whole area yet.


----------



## jtkdesigns

I have some in my raverly


----------



## skmcgee287

Don't know if this will do but it is a crochet site for graphs.
I would think looking at the beautiful items younposted you could do this.
She has graphs and says you can crochet, tunisian, knit, embroidery.


----------



## skmcgee287

the site is mckcreations and go to must haves at bottom and page 2


----------



## sweetsue

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mouse-ears-knit-baby-hat

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/minnie-mouse-inspired-tutu-set

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/minnie-mouse-inspired-layette

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rat-hat

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/minnie-or-mickey-mouse-hat-and-booties-newborn


----------



## pmarch

You can knit what you have as long as the gauge matches and the yarn listed on a crochet pattern, to be knitted has to be one lighter than yarn listed.


----------

